# how to uninstall SS hack?



## piglet (Aug 18, 2009)

On my Kindle2, I'm still on version 2.5.2 with the screensaver hack 0.4.

I've been able to uninstall before in order to update to a new version so not sure what my problem is now.  I put the uninstall bin file (yes the one for SS 0.4 and K2) into the root directory.  When I restarted my Kindle, I got something I've never seen before--not the usual failed to update thing, but something that said to call amazon support with code 003 and to press R to return to Kindle.

I then tried deleting the original hack file, but that didn't help either.

My Kindle works just fine in spite of all this messing around for two hours, but I would love to update to the newer version and the newer screensaver hack (mainly so that the screensavers will be random).  Any suggestions as to what I can try next?

Thanks!
Thanks.


----------



## NiLuJe (Jun 23, 2010)

*NEVER* restart your Kindle with a custom .bin file in the root folder. Always use the "Update Your Kindle" link in the Settings page.


----------



## piglet (Aug 18, 2009)

Hmmm, I clicked on "restart" on the settings menu, NOT the "reset to factory defaults."

Is "restart" the same as "update your Kindle?"


----------



## NiLuJe (Jun 23, 2010)

reboot = restart, my bad.

But, no, "update your Kindle" doesn't have a single thing to do with "restart". Like it says on the label, one *updates* your Kindle, while the other *restarts* it... .

And, again, "reset to factory defaults" is another thing entirely, which, hopefully, you'll never have to/want to touch  (it formats the user partition, a process that will delete everything you ever put on your Kindle, but it *won't* uninstall hacks and it *won't* downgrade the firmware version).

Long story short, when installing/uninstalling hacks, you *always* have to use the "Update Your Kindle" link, *nothing* else, ever .


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

piglet said:


> Hmmm, I clicked on "restart" on the settings menu, NOT the "reset to factory defaults."
> 
> Is "restart" the same as "update your Kindle?"


Note the three different options on the menu (update, restart, reset to factory):










Each is different and should not be used interchangeably. The "update your kindle" option is only enabled if an update .bin file is detected, otherwise it is "grayed out" and cannot be selected. If you are trying to run an uninstall file and that option is not available, then either you have the wrong file loaded or did not load it in the correct place on your Kindle.

Please read through the instructions at http://wiki.mobileread.com/wiki/Kindle_Screen_Saver_Hack_for_all_2.x_and_3.x_Kindles if you are at all unsure about what you are doing.

Reset to Factory Settings will *not* uninstall a hack. All it does is clear out your documents and reset some of the settings -- this is seldom, if ever, required for most problems you may encounter, so I recommend not trying it "just to see if it helps" unless you know why you are doing it.

Restart is just like restarting your PC -- it may help clear out some problems due to less than perfect software, but it is _not_ for installing hacks; and as warned above, should not be done while you have an hack .bin file waiting to be installed/uninstalled.


----------



## piglet (Aug 18, 2009)

Thanks very much NiLuJe and NogDog for setting me straight about the Update Your Kindle setting.  Well when I went to check, it is grayed out and not clickable...


----------



## NiLuJe (Jun 23, 2010)

It means you got the wrong .bin file for your Kindle model.


----------



## piglet (Aug 18, 2009)

I deleted both the install (done earlier out of frustration) and uninstall bin files.  Still grayed out.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

piglet said:


> I deleted both the install (done earlier out of frustration) and uninstall bin files. Still grayed out.


Well, yeah: if there is no install or uninstall .bin file in the root directory of the Kindle, then the Update option will not be available since there is no update file to be processed.


----------



## piglet (Aug 18, 2009)

Ah, that makes sense NogDog, but why is my screensaver hack still working?  And it still shows that I have SS 0.4 next to my Kindle version 2.5.2.


----------



## NiLuJe (Jun 23, 2010)

Because you never uninstalled it. The whole "restart with a custom .bin in root" thing didn't actually do anything except fail.


----------

